# Im Speechless



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

I think i just read the GREATEST add on ksl ever, figured you guys might be looking for a good deal on some taxidermy - :shock:

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=6201994&cat=225&lpid=1

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad=6201924&cat=225&lpid=1


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey im buying those tonight. :rotfl: :rotfl:


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

The question keeps coming up on these forums about what is the most important when it comes to taxidermy...this is a great example of why quality should be number one and price should be somewhere on the bottom of the list. I guarantee this guy got a hell of a deal about 8 years ago! _(O)_ 

What is more amazing is this guy thinks he can sell them! :shock: 

btw...isn't it illegal to sell waterfowl?


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

WOW! :lol:


----------



## ntrl_brn_rebel (Sep 7, 2007)

bwhntr said:


> btw...isn't it illegal to sell waterfowl?


It is, but........

Im still trying to decide if the first goose is a goose that come up missing from my dads barn yard a couple years ago.


----------



## Jonny Utah (Jul 4, 2008)

That is why I will continue to support Tex, there is some great competition out there right now. :lol: I learned that lesson from Chuck Fronberg up in Farmington years ago. :twisted: Besides that, don't these speds realize that you can not "sell" waterfowl mounts? Funny, game and fish will hem you up for not signing your duck stamp, but won't enforce this law with a 10ft pole. :shock: Reminds me of our local cops choosing to not enforce the illegal alien laws.


----------



## Ryfly (Sep 13, 2007)

Yep, if you're going to spend the dough on a trip to Mexico why not pony up some cash for a mount you will be proud to own for the rest of your life?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

There are some stupid people out there, I would never put that kind of crap up for sale. If those mounts are worth $20 then my mounts by Tex should be worth around $2000.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

Jonny Utah said:


> That is why I will continue to support Tex, there is some great competition out there right now. :lol: I learned that lesson from Chuck Fronberg up in Farmington years ago. :twisted: Besides that, don't these speds realize that you can not "sell" waterfowl mounts? Funny, game and fish will hem you up for not signing your duck stamp, but won't enforce this law with a 10ft pole. :shock: Reminds me of our local cops choosing to not enforce the illegal alien laws.


I have not heard the name Chuck Fronberg in 21 years, LOL. He mounted all of our ducks while we were in highschool for 30 bucks apiece. They lasted a year or so, we use to call him the "Mad Hacker"! That guy was different :shock:

DiverFreak


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

Mojo,
Don't be givin' Tex any ideas......


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Too late! :mrgreen: 

Those things looked like they'd been through a house fire!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks for the post. I needed a good laugh today. After seeing Texobob's work....... I don't think any of us will want anything less. 

Looks like their mounts have been through the ringer. Looks like a Geo Metro next to Texobob's Ferrari!

When I was younger, I had a Rooster mounted and we went pheasant hunting and when we got home the dog was still so wound up that she tackled my mount and took it's head off!


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I thought they looked like PREMIUM work......Kind of like Egyptian Mummies......Those mounts are probably thousands of years old......


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (Jul 25, 2008)

diverfreak said:


> I have not heard the name Chuck Fronberg in 21 years, LOL. He mounted all of our ducks while we were in highschool for 30 bucks apiece. They lasted a year or so, we use to call him the "Mad Hacker"! That guy was different :shock:
> 
> DiverFreak


 -_O- *\-\* That is too funny!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

You'd have to pay me to take those nasty lookin' things!


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow, and that is why my mounts go to Stuffinducks to get done.


----------

